# Best drinks included evening buffets??



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Seem to keep going back to same ones - recommendations appreciated!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

ask andy lol


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Terrace at the Sheraton Deira was pretty decent on a Thursday night. I barely remember getting home plus I had huge lobsters. I think it was just under 500 AED for 2 people, including free flowing (decent) wine, tequila, and cognac. They have beer available - but why drink Heineken?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The various Rotana hotels across town do all you can eat & drink buffets every night of the week, with various themes. Reasonably priced

Jumeirah Rotana (behind Al Diyafah St, Satwa)
Towers Rotana (SZR)
Al Murooj Rotana
Media Rotana (TECOM)


See Time Out for lists of all you can eat options.

-


----------



## Pow_22 (Jan 8, 2009)

i miss the BBQ nights at Courtyard Marriot near Green Community. All you can drink and gorgeous steaks, lobsters, fish...the works. When i get over their full time i think im gonna live in that place haha


----------

